# audio tube



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

[ame="http://s488.photobucket.com/albums/rr241/06brute/?action=view&current=holowpaw-1.mp4"]







[/ame]


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds very clear


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*homemade tubes*

Thanks so much, I'm very happy with the sound quality. Alot better than I thought it was going to sound like. Soon as the other half seen them they(my tube for the brute) found their way to her suzuki. I'm running a pyramid 240w amp and some 6.5 JVC 100w speakers(had them laying around, non marine though). Once I get the front diff. back in the brute the tunes will follow.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

sounds good. what kind of speakers are they


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

nevermind u just answered it. lol


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*amp &speakers*


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*JVC speakers sorry for the real big photos*


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, they sound crystal clear!! I can't wait to get mine up and running this week. I'm running 2 of those amps and 4 6.5" in the (2) 6" wye pipes.. Man, I want to hear how loud mine will be now, LOL..

Great job bro!


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Very clear and crisp sound, good job


----------

